# Pheasant Assassin ( Ramblings from an old man)



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Rogue, 
With #17 & 18 for the season this morning, All Wild Birds ( Salt Lake County), only six have been from this years hatch. Previous trip out 3 big roosters. Me Zero, Rogue two, My daughter one , I didn't fire a shot, Rogue caught both of mine in the thick cattails.
For an 8 year old he is on Fire this year, 
We Both get torn up and worn out pretty bad in the cattails, and need a few days off to heal up and recover between hunts Aspirin for me and antibiotics and aspirin for Rogue,
My wife and most of the crew are in Disneyland right now, But this morning I was in the happiest place on earth. Just Rogue and myself doing what we both love to do.

Just Ramblings from an old guy who is **** proud of this Springer


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Awesome story. Congrats on the success!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Great write up. Congrats on the birds, nothing beats chasing wild roosters.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice. My Disneyland is on The Wasatch with an elk tag in my pocket. So I understand the expression.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great write up, and I fully agree!

Congrats on having a dog that can catch birds too. I had one like that, loved that dog. A beautiful Irish Setter. Mentioned it here on the forum a couple times that he'd catch them and people skeptically said "no way, pheasants are too fast". LOL.

My dog learned to jump forward when told to flush, low to the ground with his fore-arms extended and kindof push / bend the grass over in front of him making a net of sorts pinning the bird. It was remarkable to watch, and he got good at it.

If my dog was on point sometimes I'd play with him and walk past like I didnt see him. He'd be staring at the bird then out of the corner of his eye see me walk past... then he'd start looking back and forth frantically at the bird and back to me, back to the bird. After a bit he'd figure "that guys dumb" and just try to catch it and bring it to me.

Ah, those were good times.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the success! In my opinion, the Rooster Pheasant is the King of Gamebirds!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats on the success! In my opinion, the Rooster Pheasant is the King of Gamebirds!


Amen!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

A wild rooster in Utah is a true trophy these days.
I hunt some thick cattail patches and that is where you separate the men from the boys


----------

